# Scraggly looking leghorn



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

This is Pearl. My white leghorn. I got her at about 2 days old. She has always looked scraggly to me. Like she was getting her feathers in early... But she gets more and more scraggly looking each day. Mavis (on the left) was bought on the same day from the same place from the same brooder and has always been more fluffy. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could she has some frizzle in her?


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Could she has some frizzle in her?


No idea. She came from TSC.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You might be lucky and have a frizzle. You know what that is? Could also be a Silkie mix and have some of that showing up. Looks healthy enough from the pic. Not like having her in my hands but .... I'm hoping its frizzle.


----------

